# Custom Made 10mm Ti Rod Slingshot from Dankung



## NZ_Looper (Sep 14, 2017)

Hello Boys & Girls Once upon a time i was browning Dankung's website than i found a custom made slingshot link, so i got curious and click the link than i saw "Custom made slingshot with 10mm Ti Rod" i was like.."Wow...Woot Da Faq? 10mm Ti Rod..0_0" My Brain Exploded so i pm DK to find out if i was dreaming, it turn's out i was not dreaming but it would take up to two weeks to custom make a slingshot with 10mm Ti Rod coz after all 10mm Ti rod are not going to be easy to bend, after about 5 minute talk between my left and right brain i put down an order for a Custom make 10mm Ti rod "Normal" Dancing Slingshot, so after about a month wait "i am at New Zealand" so it dose take abit longer to show up at my door than other countrys, so i pick up the parcel..wait..woot on earth? why is it so light? feels like nothing in the box so i quickly get a knife and carefully cut the box open. Oops there it is my custom made 10mm Ti rod Dancing Slingshot.

It is Very Very light just to compare how light it is i use my first slingshot from DK wish is the "Black Pocket thunder hunting slingshot" and a Electronic Scale, Black Pocket thunder weight in @ 260g than Custom 10mm Ti Rod Slingshot weight in @ 150g...Wow...Ok time to shoot with it, they both got 2040 loop and the custom slingshot dose come with grooves so i do feel its more accurate than Black Pocket thunder, because it's so light i do feel the shock from the loop bands more than the more heavy Black Pocket thunder, so here comes 1632 loop..Wow..i can shoot with this set up all day long it would even be better with pseudo-tapers 1632 or 2040 at the end there are no Pro's or Con's between this two Slingshot from DK, both are Very Nicely Made and the Finish are Second to None..Enough typing i am heading back out with my Ti New Love..


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Metal frames rock!*


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Sukkapow! I agree - oriental style frames are awesome - Ti is next level.


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

Take a flame to it and watch it turn purple blue


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Shooting video coming hopefully :thumbsup:


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

Awesome. it's said a titanium rod slingshot last 1,000 years.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thats stonking good value...

$78US for a custom ti frame.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I want one...I want one...I want one...OK, please I want one.


----------

